# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  دراسه جدوى لصالون نسائي جاهز مع الاسعااار

## jnon_al9mt

السلاام عليكم 

دراسه جدوى لصالون نسائي جاهز مع الاسعااار



http://www.jcci.org.sa/JCCI/pdf/كوفير%20نساء.pdf 





ف مان الله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## meshad

> السلاام عليكم 
> 
> دراسه جدوى لصالون نسائي جاهز مع الاسعااار
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jcci.org.sa/JCCI/pdf/كوفير%20نساء.pdf 
> 
> 
> ...




هدا الي ادور عليه مشكوره الغاليه والله ما قصرتي 

عيدج مبارك و سنه و انتي طيبه

----------


## Emiratya

مشكووووووووووووره الغاليه  :Smile:  صدق انها دراسة مفصله للمشرووووع من الالف الي الياء 

الله يعطيج الف الف عافيه 

تقدرين اتوفرين لي دراسة جدوى لمحل ورد ؟؟؟؟!!!!! لاني صارلي فتره ادور  :Frown: 

تقريبا نفس الدراسه هذه المفصله

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

يزاج الله خير الغالية .. و يعطيج العافية على النقل الطيب

----------


## الطيبة

*تسلمين يا جنون بس ها الجدوى بجده احنا ايجاراتنا نار بقطر*

* تسلمون بنات انا ما اقصد الديكورات ابغي افكار لاشياء وخدمات للزباين*

----------


## jnon_al9mt

يسلمووو ع مروركم الطيب

----------


## Diamonds

مشكوره كفيتي ووفيتي  :Smile:

----------


## ms.goldy

ما قصرتي والله

----------


## @نوره@

> مشكوره كفيتي ووفيتي

----------


## ReeM ^ sTyLe

يعطيج العافيه ماقصرتي تسلم ايدج

----------


## غلا الدنيا222

مشكورة اختي..

----------


## || أم محمد ||

يزاج الله خير 
كفيتي ووفيتي اختي 

وفي ميزاان حسناتج باذن الله

----------


## بسبوسة الخليج

بارك الله فيكي-----------------هل ممكن ايميلك؟

----------


## family-mall

مشكووووره

----------


## مـبدعة طموحة

بالتوفيق الغاليه

----------


## jnon_al9mt

^^
^^

^^

----------


## ام مشعل2010

الله ايوفقج بارك الله فيج

----------


## جريئة

ف ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام سالم

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## bnotat

حلو،، بس هذا مش عندنا يعني في الامارات

----------


## جـورية العين

يزاج الله خير على ما تقدمتي به

----------


## سحر الخزرجي

للرفع

----------


## حمدة 9

مشكووره

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

يزاج الله خير الغاليه 

بس ياريت ايجارات بوظبي شرات جده

----------


## &هجير&

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## أم اليازيـــة

مشكووورة يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## جـورية العين

يغلق لقدم الموضوع

----------

